# Hoof plane or rasp?



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Have you used either one? Which do you prefer? The plane only seems to be sold by Caprine supply. It mentions on their site its a carpentry tool. I saw one at HomeDepot. It seems similar. I wouldn't have to pay shipping but don't want to injure my goats. 

Most feed/farm around me stores sell rasps. However they are geared towards equines. They are large and seem way too aggressive (sharp) for goats. I tried using a rasp from a hardware store but the grooves were too small and it didn't do anything. 

This would be used in addition to a goat hoof trimmer. I just want something to smooth edges and get a flat finish.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The hoff plane is a sureform from the hardware store. They work very well and don't take off much at all unless you're pressing really hard. I use one quite a bit for flattening the bottom of the hoof after trimming and I like them much better then a rasp.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I use one from the hardware store as well. I think they call it a sureform and it is used on drywall and carpentry work.
It is the longer one and about 1 ft long.
I got it at a yard sale for $1 instead of the $14+ at the hardware store.

If it were me I would always buy local instead of getting something shipped.
Home depot, Lowes, Ace hardware, True Value and other store all have them.
I think TSC may even have it. It isn't too expensive and if you buy local you don't need to pay shipping.

I don't think a heavy weight rasp for horses would work, too big and might take off too much at a time.
Plus those are also more expensive.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you both for your answers I really appreciate your expertize. I'll pick up a Surform next time I'm at a hardware or second hand store. With 1-2 more trimmings my doe's feet should be where they need to be  I can't wait to be in maintenance mode instead of damage repair. Especially with her pregnant a good strong hoof is so important. Thanks again!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> Thank you both for your answers I really appreciate your expertize. I'll pick up a Surform next time I'm at a hardware or second hand store. With 1-2 more trimmings my doe's feet should be where they need to be  I can't wait to be in maintenance mode instead of damage repair. Especially with her pregnant a good strong hoof is so important. Thanks again!


Hold on. I haven't weighed in here. :wink: 
I think everybody has to find what works for them to trim goat hooves.
For me... the Surform plane thing doesn't work at all! At least not compared to a horse shoeing rasp. If you know a horse shoer they would probably give you one for free. They usually have an old one laying around in their truck. I start with the hoof trimmers and then go to the rasp. I don't find it to be too extreme. I hold both hooves together with a gloved hand and rasp to levelness with my other hand. I put most of the pressure on the toe. I start with the course side and then flip it over to sand off the edges and tips. It really flattens them out. I did use a horse shoers knife for awhile, but that did cause quicks. I've seen experienced breeders use a grinder. I tried it once, but it was a little too western for me. I'm going to stick with the rasp while I gain more experience. My goat's hooves and my technique have really improved since I started using the rasp. Don't forget the glove.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Tenacross. The rasp seems so unwieldy. Good to know it can be used successfully. If I can pick one up for free I might try it. I like the "remember to wear a glove" bit. Both the plane and rasp seem like some serious knuckle busters! And I manage to injure myself grating cheese. Ouch.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> Thanks Tenacross. The rasp seems so unwieldy. Good to know it can be used successfully. If I can pick one up for free I might try it. I like the "remember to wear a glove" bit. Both the plane and rasp seem like some serious knuckle busters! And I manage to injure myself grating cheese. Ouch.


Yup sound like me as well.
I really should get some gloves as I am always hurting myself.
Mostly with the hoof trimmers.

With me I can be grating zucchini (we don't have cheese so much-I am going to start making it though) for cake or something of the sort and sometimes have to scoop out the red stuff in there, I have never asked my family but I doubt they would want my blood :roll: :shrug:


----------

